# New Army - Dark Angels



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Seeing how lazy i am i thought i'd start a log that might help motivate me rather than just leave it half finish and start something else.

I'm building a DA army but i will be using the SM codex as the DA codex lacks what i want to do with the army (at least for the time being). When/If a new DA codex comes out i'll switch to using that.

Ok so i have built a few things so far but bear in mind i've probably missed a few mould lines and there's a few things that need finishing like filling a few gaps on the kitbashed combimeltas, and none of the models are based or primed. But i thought i'd show what i've done so far and what i plan on doing next.

To start off my counts as Kantor

















A Librarian









A Sternguard Squad with combimeltas









Lastly a Tactical Squad









As you can see my Vet Seargents have been magnetised so i can easily swap out thier gear if needed.

The Kantor, Librarian and all the Vets are made entirely from the DA chapter upgrade and i still have 2 unbuilt marines left over i can make into more sternguard i just need to make more combi weapons.

I'm going to be buying some forgeworld rhino doors and razorback kits making sure i can use them as both razorbacks or rhino's based on what i need.

Hopefully next time i post i can have a few at least partialy painted models i can show off i just need to find a decent way of painting the robes.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

it seems your off to a good start, I love the DA fluff and hope that they redo the codex after all the other outdated ones.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like a great start 

Few suggestions, drill the barrels and paint them! :grin: Good luck!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice conversion on the capt.... Where did the helmet wings come from? +Rep


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

personally i dig this so far my only issue is the magnets themselves... they stick out and are visable! maybe drill the area behind it and make a housing area for them that way their flush with the pre-exsisting areas to make a damn near seamless joint

and cleaver use of the upgrade pack... that now makes that a semi-expensive squad in and of itself but i do like the end result


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

They are looking good so far mate, but the magnets on that sergeant are very noticeable. Sort that out, paint them, and I'm sure you will have a very nie army


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

@Pherion yep i'll be doing all the little details like the barrels but i'm looking after my parents house so i only have a few tools here with me but my drill isn't one of them .

@CLT40k the wings are from the DA veterans sprue which you get 2 of in the DA chapter upgrade which also includes 10 full robed marines and loads of other DA iconography, i mean 10 marines for £12!!!

@Otep ye as i've been cleaning the mould lines and such up i might have to redo the magnets to try make them less sightly, tho i have a CSM champ setup the same and you really don't notice i think it's because i've magnetised both arms instead of just the left.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ohh yea, Otep pointed out those magnets. What you need are smaller ones. The size you have are very hard to inset on marines. Just too big. The ones I use are 3/16 x 1/8 easy to drill in, easy to inset, and once they are flush with the joint, they are invisible.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

That 1st model is that helmet a conversion? I have been looking for one like that I don't have to sculpt. 

If not what kit did that come from?


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

ordered 2 sets of DA rhino doors from forgeworld and 2 razorback kits hoping they arrive soon.

Misplaced my pva so i can't base the models i've done so far  might need to go and buy more.

@Justindkates the helment and wings both come on the DA veterans sprue, you'll be able to pick them both up easily from pretty much any bits site.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

hey guys a quick update with pics, now that i'm back home i can work a little faster, been busy so i only got time to get a few quick snaps to show my progress.

The tacs are almost 100% they just need a few things such as boltguns and bases finishing off, everything else has been basecoated and had thier first wash and just need highlighting back up and then details to finish off.

i have 2 sets of rhino doors but i'm still waiting for my 2 razorback kits which i'm gonna have to call the store soon cuz i've been waiting well over a week now.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking pretty sweet. I'm wondering though, what did you use for the barrel of the combi-melta? It looks pretty sweet!


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

it's half of a screw barrel-clasp used for making bracelets, necklaces and such, cost me about £2 for 10 off ebay.

i followed a guide i found on B&C (i think) that i simplified, but i reckon they look perfectly fine for a 30p combi-melta .


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, I thought they looked _really_ good for a combi-melta. Thanks for the brilliant technique! I will definately be working that into my Chaos Terminators! 

Again, thanks  
Keep up the good work!

You might also want to maybe... I dunno, get a box to stand them in instead of the keyboard  It might make the camera pick up the marines more!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice bit of work, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

As a Space Wolves player it pains me to say that I'm loving the models and your painting is really good too.

+rep

Rev


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice models mate.
Have to say though I prefer the robes on the sergeant of the tactical squad than that veteran squad (i think its a veteran squad?)

All it needs is a bit more depth I think, and the robes will look a lot better. 

One way i found of doing this is:
1. basecoat Khemri brown
2. good wash of devlan mud
3. heavy drubrush of khemri brown
4. light drubrush of bleached bone, paying special attantion to edges

You can also do it replacing the khemri brown with Deneb stone.

Hope this helps, +rep for the good work so far!


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

@ultra111 thats because the vets are only base coated they will look just like the vet sgt when finished 

well i say base coated, the robes are actually done now i'm working on the green highlights, hopefully ready for some more pics soon


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

it looks cool!!!


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

ok an update but i've had a chest infection for a little while and find it very hard to paint due to shakey hands.

BUT my razorback kits came yesterday and i've beeen putting them together and working out how i need to magnetise them and how my lasplas conversion is going to work. Soo pictures?

Razorback

















This is how the turret is magnetised but i'll probably have to reposition on this turret as you can see one of the magnets from the outside.









Some updates tot he sternguard, still need to do some details over the army as a whole but the army will be fieldable for a small campaign i'm entering.

















And a group shot of the tacticals and stern with thier tansports









P.S. yes i see the mould lines  thats why they arn't primed yet


----------



## Deimos094753 (Aug 28, 2010)

They look really nice finished up. Keep up the good work. +rep


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

just a quick picture update, almost recovered from being ill now so i can start working on those details i've not been able to do but tomorrow i'll be going into my local GW for a 500pt campaign.

My list is:
Libarian - Nullzone + ???? (still haven't decided)

5x Sternguard - 5x combiweapons, i'm undecided STILL about taking melta or plas (leaning towards plas)
lasplas Razorback

5x Tacs - sgt with combiflamer
lasplas Razorback


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

This is great! also very clever using SM codex instead of DA codex.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice. I was wondering for a minute when I saw bright yellow cloaks but then you made them amazing.


----------

